# Kronos



## Targetworker123 (Nov 19, 2020)

Does anyone know what this means. I’m in style and usually it puts a section next to the time, but it’s blank. Still says I’m supposed to be in style but doesn’t have a certain area. (I’m in BGI usually)


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 19, 2020)

Show up when scheduled & spot will tell you to go to.


----------



## LocoMoco (Nov 19, 2020)

Mine just says style usually when it's just one or 2 of us closing so we have a few areas we cover, not just one.


----------

